# Sentra SE or SE-R spec V which one shoud I buy?



## DavidS (Nov 18, 2004)

Okay guys, I need your help. I’m new to this forum so please bear with me. I have spent about 4 days searching for the information I need but, frankly, there’s just too much information here! It would take me ten years to find what I’m looking for, so I’m just going to come out and ask.

I’m looking to get a new vehicle (new to me anyway). I have recently fallen completely in love with Nissan’s Sentra. I’ve been reading Nissan Performance Magizne like its going out of style. I’m not sure why I like these cars so much. I owned a 95 Altima before and it was a great car, but I’m looking for something else in the Sentra. I’ve always driven American cars (usually of the GM persuasion) but I sick of only getting 16mpg.

I primarily want a Sentra for two reasons. First, I want a reliable vehicle that gets decent gas mileage. Second, and most importantly, I need performance! I want I want a quick, sporty car that I can modify and make my own. I’m not looking to do too much work. I’m not as hardcore as most of the members here. I would probably just add a CAI, header, and exhaust system. That would give me good start that I could build on in the future; that is, if the need were ever to arise.

My question is this: I can’t afford a brand new car, (college) so I’m looking to purchase a used one. At first all I wanted was a SE-R spec V. But, after reading some posts here, and information on other websites, I’m starting to reconsider my thinking. I just recently began looking at 00-01 Sentra Se’s with the SR20 (I believe) motor. I have heard good things about this motor and I think it might fit my needs. So which car should I buy? The 00-01 Se or the 02-03 spec V? I like the look of both vehicles. I know the spec V has a six-speed transmission, better suspension, and more power but I’ve heard that the spec V has some reliability issues. I want a car that could easily be driven 150k miles without needing any serious work. I also want the most “bang for the buck”. The Se would be 3-4 thousand dollars less then the spec V. And, as previously stated, I want performance.

Which one would you choose? I’m interested to hear what you guys have to say. If possible, give an explanation as to why you chose one over the other. And thanks for the great site. I know I will have many long nights skimming through these pages.

-David


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

If you don't have any desire to go turbo, an 03 or preferably an 04 Spec V is the way to go. I/H/DP/E/MM and a few other odds and ends and the car is highly relibale. You just have to make sure who you buy from didnt abuse the hell out of it. As far as the SE...well no engine is bulletproof but the SR20 is close. If you got one of those, turbo all the way.

I'm sure you also know that the Spec doesnt get very great mileage stock and needs 91+ octane. With a CAI, it seems to do better. Bang for the buck, the B15 SE-R is just a great car and highly rewarding. Take care of her and your most likely problem free.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Personally, I would buy the SE. Just my opinion, but the SE looks better but does not have as nice of an interior as the SE-R.

But remember that you are buying a used car. Most Spec V drivers will be younger and probably drive the car harder. And if their parents paid for the car, it is much more apt to being abused. An SE would appeal to adults as well as teenagers, but is less appealing to a F&F wannabe. I mean no disrespect to Spec V owners by this.

Also, $3-4k is a lot of money. I dont know what you mean by "to much work". But if you invested half of the money you would save (buying an SE instead of an SE-R) in mods, you could be beating up Spec Vs and other more expensive and sportier cars. If you plan on going turbo, then the SE is the only choice. Im sure most people will not argue this point.

You could also consider a '98 or '99 SE-Limited. It also came with the SR20 and despite what my sig says, its not terribly slow or ill handling. You can make your own judgement on the looks.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## offroad_sport (Nov 4, 2004)

this is unrelated but my friends and I used to know a band called upchuck, when i saw the screen name it made me laugh, lol


----------



## 4nismospeed (Sep 7, 2004)

If your not planning on doing many mods I'd stick with the spec v. Find one that isn't abused and with very low miles and you'll be all set. I'm not saying the se isn't a great car because it is. But it would take an se with about a grand in bolt ons just to hang with the spec and the spec would probably still be quicker. Now yes you can turbo the se but thats 3-6k but it doesn't sound like you want to get into all that. Jim


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

SE is going to be a bit more reliable, plain and simple. The QR hasn't shown it's mass reliability with flying colors yet.....


----------



## 4nismospeed (Sep 7, 2004)

Chimmike is right an se does have proven reliabilty with the sr20. Heck I had an 96 se-r for awhile and it was dead nuts reliable. But then again I have a spec and it has also been trouble free. You should drive both and then decide. They might share the same chassis but they are very different. Jim


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

I would go with the SE, But I'm a little partial.... The SE-R Spec V is faster, and has a boy racer exterior and interior. The QR is a torque monster and the SR loves to rev (but you will have to change the ECU) If you look hard enough you can find a 00-01 SE with leather. It depends what your looking for the boy racer or the more grown up look feel.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

heh, how many engines do show the reliability of the SR20? The QR isnt a bad engine, it has received a lot of criticism partly because of the engine it replaced...SR is a rock solid engine. The QR can be very reliable if the initial break in is done properly and it is cared for...just buy new or be sure you know who you are buying from.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

I agree... the SpecV is a great car overall if you aren't planning on doing much to it. My best friend has had his since Dec. of 2001 (he has the 2002 SpecV). It's fast and it hasn't had any engine problems so far. The only problem encountered so far was his battery died 3 or 4 times without any reason, and then finally just died like 2 weeks ago. He replaced it and its working fine now. The SpecV interior is pretty nice IMO. Overall its a good car. On the other hand, if you want the same performance as the QR, wit the SR20, you will need to use the 3-4K you saved, to get you there...But you will not be limited, and im no expert in SR20's but from what i've heard they can take alot of power on stock internals. Hope this helps you decide.


----------

